# Target Thrower For Aerials



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I haven't shot in quite a awhile and have been thinking on how to make it a little more exciting . I've been caught up in the excitement of bass fishing in my spear time . I remembered I bought this ping pong ball server as a Christmas present for myself . This may be just the ticket to spice things up with a new challenge. I thought of also using a baseball pitching machine which I still may do because I can probably get them high and far with that . The only thing is I would't be able to do it a the house in my urban setting . I have some tweaking and adjustments to do to this to make it doable . I will post up some shooting videos with this system .






Here is a pic of the unit .

View attachment 79870


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like a fun gizmo! You may have to put a slant board close to the outlet hole to get those balls going higher. Really want to see your shooting video.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Looks like a fun gizmo! You may have to put a slant board close to the outlet hole to get those balls going higher. Really want to see your shooting video.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Good eye Charles . That is exactly what I had planned. I did that and it deflects the ball upwards .


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

This could be the start of something new . . . Trap Shooting with the Slingshot!

(. . . have always fantasized about being able to shoot well enough to take a dove on the wing)


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

GZK from China youse one of these machines in his slingshot range 
I wondered where to get such weekend killer machines thanks so much for showing and filming I get slingshot practice rush  Ahhhhhhh


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Right after the original post I put the system to the test . Worked really well . The ball would never end up in the same place twice so it was a true aerial shot . The one problem and disappointment is that the balls can only be used once after being shot . The ammo was passing right through the ball with very light bands and the RH shooter . The balls are cheap and very in density and diameter so there is no consistency .

View attachment 79906


Here is a picture of the balls after being shot . The ammo is passing right through and destroying them .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe the foamy Golf Balls will work ?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

leon13 said:


> Maybe the foamy Golf Balls will work ?


Yeah ... either those or the harder plastic wiffle golf balls.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good idea guys . I will measure the mentioned suggestions and see if they work in the machine . If they are smaller I think I can add a rubber band to the roller launcher to increase the diameter . I tough doing this in the yard . Its actually stressful . I'm worried about losing a shot to the neighborhood and that will put an end to shooting . Every time it launches a ball I have to pause to assess the safety of the angle . Its affecting my shooting . I even did it with my blowgun and that was fun . Imagine aerial shots with a blowgun .


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Really cool!



How much was that "thing" and those balls?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BeMahoney said:


> Really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> How much was that "thing" and those balls?


The balls were $ 10 / 144 balls from amazon.com and the unit was about $ 100 . You have to use the right size . Not all ping pong balls are the same .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

http://franklinsports.com/shop/mlb-pro-step-n-hit-trainer
This thing looks really interesting to.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> http://franklinsports.com/shop/mlb-pro-step-n-hit-trainer
> This thing looks really interesting to.


They make some that launch wiffle balls which I think may be good . May even be better than the ping pong ball idea .I originally was considering it .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Here is another there are quite a few of them being made.
http://www.amazon.com/Franklin-Sports-MLB-Pitching-Machine/dp/B0007DHT8Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1430329961&sr=8-3&keywords=fetch+machine


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> Here is another there are quite a few of them being made.
> http://www.amazon.com/Franklin-Sports-MLB-Pitching-Machine/dp/B0007DHT8Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1430329961&sr=8-3&keywords=fetch+machine


That is the one I was considering . I may pull the trigger at that price .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

treefork said:


> Wingshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Here is another there are quite a few of them being made.
> ...


This one is battery powered. The first one you step on the red lever and wait for it to shoot. It must be some kind of spring.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Wingshooter said:
> ...


Yes . Battery power is what I need . I will have to do this at a remote location with no power .


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Some here scrounge like crazy for cheap ammo but uh, what's the cost of ping pong balls, and think of all those ping pongs now without love life. Perhaps sponge balls would last longer than one hit I think the idea of slingshot skeet is pretty keen for pheasant hunting practice on the wing


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Wingshooter said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Wingshooter said:
> ...


Good find, I might give it a try also.


----------

